# Security Cameras In Examination Rooms



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont have a problem with it...cameras are everywhere....
Given that there are attractive street drugs at vet offices....it may even help them to reduce their insurance costs.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

I have absolutely no problem with that. It's their place of business and security cameras give both you and the vet a form of protection.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

In a vet's office, no issue. In MY doctor's office, however, I'd be throwing a fit...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> I dont have a problem with it...cameras are everywhere....
> Given that there are attractive street drugs at vet offices....it may even help them to reduce their insurance costs.





Feldenak said:


> I have absolutely no problem with that. It's their place of business and security cameras give both you and the vet a form of protection.


I totally agree with what both of you have said. I have been going to the same Vet Clinic for 16 years now. If they installed cameras it wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My only thought was WHY would cameras be necessary. <- I mean I don't mind them being at the vet waiting room or private exam room or whatever, I just don't see the point.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My guess (and it is just a guess) is to have a video record just in case there is a break-in or robbery. 



Megora said:


> My only thought was WHY would cameras be necessary. <- I mean I don't mind them being at the vet waiting room or private exam room or whatever, I just don't see the point.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> My guess (and it is just a guess) is to have a video record just in case there is a break-in or robbery.


But wouldn't it make more sense to have those cameras where there are things worth stealing? Do vets normally have meds in exam rooms?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Not if they have a gun pointed at the front desk person in the waiting room or at a vet tech the exam room. Plus the more cameras there are, the harder it would be to avoid all of them on the way to where the drugs are kept (if an after-hours break in).



Megora said:


> But wouldn't it make more sense to have those cameras where there are things worth stealing? Do vets normally have meds in exam rooms?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Not if they have a gun pointed at the front desk person in the waiting room or at a vet tech the exam room. Plus the more cameras there are, the harder it would be to avoid all of them on the way to where the drugs are kept (if an after-hours break in).


Wow. I guess I am just small town naive because it never occurred to me that people would do that at the vet. :bowl:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think it is something that needs to be in an exam room. Am I bothered enough to object and change veterinarians? No.

Most veterinary practices keep their drugs that people want to steal in their surgery room under lock and key. I do think it wise to video monitor that room with the controlled drugs in it.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem at all with their presence, HOWEVER, I would have a problem if they were hidden in an area I thought was private. For my own privacy's sake, if I am being left alone in an exam room.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

T and I noticed yesterday am when we had the girls in that there were cameras in the vet's office. I didn't notice them in the exam rooms, but there was one directed at the front desk and one toward the entrance and down the hall. Personally, I don't mind, especially if they help deter break ins or thefts of drugs, equipment, etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a large veterinary hospital, two stories, with boarding and a large fenced in(and gated) pet day camp area. There are 7-10 veterinarians with privileges there (a few left recently and I think I know why....) Security cameras are on the outside of the premises, in all of the public areas, and placed in the corner of each of the six exam rooms pointed to both where the exams take place and the pets and owners sit as well. I don't have a problem with them in the public areas--that's great and it makes me feel more secure. They also have a state posted sign prohibiting concealed weapons on premises. That's fine as well as I usually don't pack heat to go to the vet. I also don't have a conceptual objection to them watching me personally with my dog before the nurse, vet tech and/or veterinarian enter the exam room. I'm usually massaging Toby and he's kissing me. :smooch: I do find it extremely creepy that someone is monitoring what the veterinarian is doing though. Today I asked our vet to write out a prescription to a vet supply house, instead of using the in-house pharmacy, and she gave a glance to the nurse and they both looked back at the camera (it's one of those covered dome things so you have no idea if it's on or not). It suddenly dawned on me that the whole idea of Big Brother looking over what experienced (decades experience in this case) vets are doing is just sort of creepy. I'm not leaving the practice because this practice is top notch, but ewwww...Next time I may hold up a sign that reads "Big Brother--this is creeping your clientele out!"

There are no drugs in the exam rooms, nothing that could be used for illicit purposes.

One good thing about these cameras- if they have an in-clinic pet napping--they have footage! This gives me more comfort to leave our dogs in boarding there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hadn't thought of the big brother aspect with a big practice. Talk about a way to flush employee morale down the tubes. Boo, hiss, on that account. That's very troublesome to me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I hadn't thought of the big brother aspect with a big practice. Talk about a way to flush employee morale down the tubes. Boo, hiss, on that account. That's very troublesome to me.


I know, and I think one of our favorite vets is gone now, and I suspect it's due to this big brother attitude. The timing is too soon to be coincidental.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sad, I hope more aren't jumping ship. What a poor, poor management move.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My friend's husband is a vet with two offices. His car, and both clinics have been broken into multiple times and drugs have been stolen. One of the scariest things is that somebody stole some of the drug used to put animals to sleep - I forget the name of it. Just imagine what happens with that in the wrong hands!

In this day, people that are addicted to drugs do some awful things to get their drugs - think of all the oxycontin robberies. I also have heard druggies that have stolen prescription pads and written their own scripts. This all happened in a small town I used to live in - and it rarely makes the news.

I would think that the cameras are there so the employees themselves don't steal the drugs, or that somebody can't hold a tech or vet at gunpoint in the exam room for drugs, or maybe even for lawsuits in a case where something was done that should not have been done.

Cameras are everywhere now - just a way of life - but I have no problem with them being in the vets.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but then they will see how many of their treats I give the dogs while I'm waiting


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I hadn't thought of the big brother aspect either. My vet has a small practice, himself and 2 other vets, so it never even crossed my mind.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I am part of a small practice-just myself and one other vet (the boss). I would not be happy at all if it were being used to spy on me to see if I were doing my job correctly, but wouldn't mind a bit were I the client taking my dog to the specialist or whatever. I wish we had a camera at the front desk. We don't have cameras in our exam room, but we do have peepholes in the doors so we can check on paperwork progress without disturbing the client or to check to see if a room is occupied.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not mind cameras being around, even in Vets offices. In this day in age I can understand the need for them. :curtain:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> My friend's husband is a vet with two offices. His car, and both clinics have been broken into multiple times and drugs have been stolen. One of the scariest things is that somebody stole some of the drug used to put animals to sleep - I forget the name of it. Just imagine what happens with that in the wrong hands!
> 
> In this day, people that are addicted to drugs do some awful things to get their drugs - think of all the oxycontin robberies. I also have heard druggies that have stolen prescription pads and written their own scripts. This all happened in a small town I used to live in - and it rarely makes the news.
> 
> ...


I can see cameras in the areas where the vets, techs, nurses and staff work to guard against drug thefts. That's a sad state of life these days. Veterinarians can get their licenses yanked if someone uses a prescription pad for illegal purposes. The clinic we use keeps prescription pads under lock and key and the vet must go elsewhere to fill it out. I think that's wise--that's what happens with regular human medical practices. I actually did some disciplinary records checked of all the vets in my area of town and the vet with a nearby clinic was disciplined for illegal use of a prescription pad. 

I also thought about the litigation and malpractice issue for veterinarians and the cameras are a good thing to help that, if they record sound as well. I don't know about sound for these cameras. I will ask. I wish they would post a policy about the cameras in the exam rooms so we knew exactly why they are there.

I've been in the reception area when some aggressive and abusive owners come in and rip new ones to some of the poor unsuspecting reception staff members for one thing or another--and cameras would be helpful there. 

Barb, I probably should check my invoice and make sure they didn't charge me for 15 or so large TD treats I gave to Toby today! They are world renown for their huge mark ups on everything so my guess is they added a $50 treat charge!  In fairness to me, Toby's weight is really down to the point he will soon be a medium sized dog  and he skipped his breakfast for a fasting T4 post pill blood test plus wellness blood panel. So he was a hungry boy! As his vet was injecting him with his 3 year rabies shot I was feeding him treats. He was wiggling to get them faster and it may be his fur got some of the vaccine.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> I am part of a small practice-just myself and one other vet (the boss). I would not be happy at all if it were being used to spy on me to see if I were doing my job correctly, but wouldn't mind a bit were I the client taking my dog to the specialist or whatever. I wish we had a camera at the front desk. We don't have cameras in our exam room, but we do have peepholes in the doors so we can check on paperwork progress without disturbing the client or to check to see if a room is occupied.


Oh, so that is what the peep holes are for.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

I can see having a camera covering the front desk (in case of robbery, vandalism, etc.). What purpose would a camera in the examination rooms serve? They don't keep drugs in the exam rooms, so "cheaper insurance" wouldn't be a result.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Camera could also be a way of protecting a vet against accusations of harassment/mistreatment from clients. Vets and vet techs often work alone and behind closed doors. Cameras would indeed serve to control insurance costs.



Sterling Archer said:


> I can see having a camera covering the front desk (in case of robbery, vandalism, etc.). What purpose would a camera in the examination rooms serve? They don't keep drugs in the exam rooms, so "cheaper insurance" wouldn't be a result.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

One thing that did cross my mind for the camera's is also for the vets protection. There are some horrible women out there who wouldn't think a minute about saying that a vet did something inappropriate or suggested something in leau of payment. 

Also say something happens to your furbaby, you find out something could have been done about, you claim the vet never told you, or did anything, he said he did. The camera's add legitimacy and truth in those extreme cases.

Would I care if my vet had camera's? nope not a bit. also, i've never heard of such big brother practices- then again i'm from Canada in a smallerish town and use the same vet so I wouldn't know


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I would have no issue with it if it was used for good.....owner protection, vet protection, etc.

I have an issue with it if it is used to discipline a vet because they should have sold more of X or they should not have written the script and they should have sold the client their pills, etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Belle's Mom said:


> I would have no issue with it if it was used for good.....owner protection, vet protection, etc.
> 
> I have an issue with it if it is used to discipline a vet because they should have sold more of X or they should not have written the script and they should have sold the client their pills, etc.


 
Belle's Mom, you know which clinic this is and you succinctly wrote exactly what is bothering me the most about these cameras. I just couldn't verbalize it. Thanks.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Belle's Mom, you know which clinic this is and you succinctly wrote exactly what is bothering me the most about these cameras. I just couldn't verbalize it. Thanks.


Oh wow... now I get it it. Vets should not be treated as "sales people".


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

It would bother me, but only because I'm not a fan of the big brother mentality. Would I change vets over it? Probably not.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> In a vet's office, no issue. In MY doctor's office, however, I'd be throwing a fit...


Yes, definitely!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

When I first started working as a vet tech,,,decades ago!!!..I was amazed at what people would steal while waiting for the vet! Things like tongue depressors, Q-tips, etc. We quickly started keeping opthalmascopes etc in the back. We once had a Heartquard box sitting on the counter as a reminder for clients to buy for their dogs.. Stolen...too bad it was empty! This practice was in a prominent part of town...Clients with sticky fingers!


----------

